# Backyard refining



## Seamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm thinking of building my own backyard refining unit and would welcome any suggestions. I want to keep it some what simple and small side of a medium system. Thanks


----------



## Noxx (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmmm, not sure to understand what you mean. What do you plan to refine ?

I have my personal lab in my backyard and I'm mainly refining karat gold.

Let us know what you plan to do.


----------



## Seamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I should have been more specific. 

I want to do some karat refining and do assaying on my ore also. 

I would like to refine blacksands also and I'm getting Hokes book for a start.

I plann to start out with the basics and get up to a small side of a medium refining system. Thank you


----------



## Noxx (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, as far as I know, there is no such ''refining system''. It a process you have to learn and do it yourself. Nothing automatic.

Also, refining karat gold and black sand are two different things. Getting the equipment to do the refining and the assaying would probably cost you a few grands, considering you have no equipment yet...


----------



## Seamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I was thinking along the line of ace/torch and small furnace to start. I have ideas in my head that are leaking out of my ears. I know... still expensive. Every time I think, it cost me big.


----------



## Oz (Aug 23, 2008)

Noxx is very very right about ore being different from karat gold. Irons is the one that I would think could caution you the best on black sands. As a matter of fact, I havn’t seen him write anything for a good while. If he is not reading others are more qualified than I am as to black sands but they can indeed destroy your health or kill you if treated like karat gold.


----------



## Seamus (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm buying Hokes book and other books so i can learn the differents between refining karat gold and black sands before I start. I worked in the medical field for a long time and believe strongly in using and learning all safety features before hand. The government used agent orange on us and they hate competition. Beside that, I value my health and what little sanity I have.
The ore that I was talking about was the gold that I got OUT of the black sand and rock. I use the sand itself for my roses. The zinc in the black sand makes the roses grow better.
Thank you Oz. Irons hasn't been writting lately. I hope he's doing OK. Maybe he is on vacation on a white sandy beach.


----------

